# magnetic circuit problem



## kduff70 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a question on NCEES sample problem 116 on magnetic circuits:

the answer for the flux at leg C is 1/4 instead of 3/4 for flux at leg B why is the flux at leg C not 3/4 ?

See Attach question.

thank you f


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 3, 2014)

This one has been around a while. In the previous version of the NCEES book, it was number 516. Take a look at this thread.


----------



## kduff70 (Jul 3, 2014)

Flyer _PE THANK YOU So Much Man that really click after you show me where to go WOW!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ya often times, a quick search of this sub-forum with the example problem number will generally yield a number of past discussions on the same topic. :thumbs:


----------



## JB66money (Jul 7, 2014)

To simplify problem #516, just apply a flux-divider between the two reluctances as you would do using current divider method. You use the current divider method because because in magnetic circuits magnetic flux is analogous to current in electrical circuits.


----------

